# This is going to be a disaster.



## Cardboardzen (May 2, 2015)

So .. er .. uh .. hello.

I'm Byron. I have a horrible habit of drinking and writing. I joined this site just now. My writing probably sucks. I have no flow. No energy. I have to make seven more post just to share any of these thoughts with you. I don't why they torture us like this. I suppose I could go to Craigslist and post and have those animals rip me apart. I'm probably self-destructive. Yeah. My side hurts. I think my kidneys might be going. I don't care. I'm going to be reading a lot of post tonight. I'll try to be very critical and loving and pleasant. 

But, probably not. 
Hello anyway.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 2, 2015)

Well, I suppose a disaster is what you make of it. :emmersed:

Of _course _your writing sucks. Everyone sucks at first, and most of us carry on sucking a good long while. Realizing that and writing anyway is how you can stop sucking.

Welcome, and good luck with reduced sucking!

PS: As your friendly neighborhood representative of the staff, I feel obliged to caution against drinking and writing _posts _​here. Feel free to write your creative work as you please, of course, but drunken posting often goes poorly for us all.


----------



## Glenn_Beckett (May 2, 2015)

Drinking and writing is fine, but always edit sober.


----------



## Zuhrich (May 3, 2015)

Drinking and writing, maybe that's the way for me to start!


----------



## jenthepen (May 3, 2015)

Hi Byron. Well, you got your ten posts so now I look forward to getting to share your own creative thoughts. What sort of stuff do you like to write? I enjoy reading pretty much anything but I like to write short stories and poetry lately. I can imagine that you're pretty good at getting some humour into your writing, judging by your intro.  If you write poetry, the Purple Pip Challenge is running a humor or tradegy competition at the moment - check it out.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing you around the forums and remember, the mentors (our names are in purple) are here to help if you need any advice or help with your writing.

jen


----------



## aj47 (May 4, 2015)

Love your handle--Byron is my fave poet.  

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Firemajic (May 5, 2015)

Byron... sighhh... of course you will write disastrous stuff... but the realllllyy cool thing about WF, is , well... you can learn how to NOT be a disaster... go back and edit your disaster and turn it into a best seller... maybe... or not.. anyway..  give it a shot, see what happens... welcome! Peace always... jul


----------



## Raleigh (May 6, 2015)

It's ok Byron, I have crazy bunnies in my head, operating my brain, so I am not all that normal. But I think you will get better, you can just think of the most confusing, odd and different things ever and just jot it down. And then bam! you just wrote something and then you can take it apart piece by piece and turn it into something else. :3


----------



## Foxee (May 6, 2015)

I love a good disaster! C'mon in!


----------



## bazz cargo (May 6, 2015)

Beware the cookie monster.

Most of us wannabe writers are fuelled by coffee. Lotsa vitamin P.
Good luck on your quest
BC


----------



## Gumby (May 7, 2015)

Welcome to the site Byron. 

I usually drink coffee when I write, it's a pretty good combo.


----------

